# Don't mess with this lady!



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw this on the Today Show. Some guy thought he would steal her purse-picked the wrong lady to mess with!

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/26184891/vp/29479044#29479044


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

i think i seen that to.an she whooped him pretty good.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 3, 2009)

Al right, my computer refuses to show it to me, what did she do?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

she beat the crapp out of a guy that tryed to robb her.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 3, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> she beat the crapp out of a guy that tryed to robb her.


Cool!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 3, 2009)

Yep! Chased him down on foot and then with the car. Hit him with the car but, he kept running. It ended up with people coming out of the movie theater and helping to corner him. She was on the phone to the police the whole time. She didn't keep her phone in her purse like so many women do. She kept it in her bra. I don't keep mine in my purse either. I keep mine in a phone case clipped to my belt loop.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 3, 2009)

if the cell is on its in my tee pocket.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 4, 2009)

I keep my cell phone on my belt at all times.  Whether I wear my belt or not is a different story.  

Nice work to the lady who confronted this robber!  That's what I would have done.


----------

